
Red Programming Language: 0.6.1: Reactive Programming - arash_milani
http://www.red-lang.org/2016/06/061-reactive-programming.html
======
creadee
"The reactive model we use is known as object-oriented reactive programming
(using a 'push' model), which is both simple to understand and close to
spreadsheet's model (i.e. Excel formulas)."

That they've managed to make this work in the language as a whole and not just
the GUI is quite wonderful!

------
jocko
Reactive programming is an elegant and powerful feature for a modern language.
Great achievement ! The idea to make it available also in non-graphical apps
is very interesting.

------
bitbegin
wonderful tool!

